# 200sx rear blinkers



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

has anyone been able to clear the orange blinkers on the back of the 200sx? if yes, how did you do it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

On this note... how hard is it to candy 200sx tailights will it look ok over the amber light and would it pass inspection?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

*Candy Apple tails*

Hey.......for the candy apple red turn signals.......just mask everything really good and spray.....i sprayed all the red too so it is uniform....b/c it is a lil off of the factory red......not quite as transparent as the factory lens. I used testors brand "candy apple red clearcoat" and then used their clear clearcoat over top....to get a lil more shine. As for inspection.....in PA.....in table IV of the inspection manual...required motor vehicle lighting equipment....it reads "turn signals.........2 red or amber.......so my interpretation is that the candy apple mod is totally legal!!!!

Good Luck,
Chris


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Blu200SE welcome to the forums...im Blu200S"X" hope you didnt pick out that name first...lol...off topic sorry.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Candy Apple tails*



Manytoys said:


> *Hey.......for the candy apple red turn signals.......just mask everything really good and spray.....i sprayed all the red too so it is uniform....b/c it is a lil off of the factory red......not quite as transparent as the factory lens. I used testors brand "candy apple red clearcoat" and then used their clear clearcoat over top....to get a lil more shine. As for inspection.....in PA.....in table IV of the inspection manual...required motor vehicle lighting equipment....it reads "turn signals.........2 red or amber.......so my interpretation is that the candy apple mod is totally legal!!!!
> 
> Good Luck,
> Chris *


do you have a pic of this mod? I was going to do this too!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Here's what mine looks like!*

second pic down

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5016


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

What up Blu200SX. Yeah that blue color is phat. I had a choice between that or jalepeno green i think they called it.

JT200SX-N-FX, nice car thanks for the picture, i think its a pretty good mod since there arent any clears for us. And if it passes inspection then i might go for it, did you use the testors brand also? 
thanks


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

candy apple shines fine and should pass inspection. check out mine, website address is in sig


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for the pics. I am going to do this mod next weekend.
Gotta go to Phoenix this weekend!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Blu200SE said:


> *What up Blu200SX. Yeah that blue color is phat. I had a choice between that or jalepeno green i think they called it.
> 
> JT200SX-N-FX, nice car thanks for the picture, i think its a pretty good mod since there arent any clears for us. And if it passes inspection then i might go for it, did you use the testors brand also?
> thanks *


I actually used some red tail spray from Japan, I got it at a NOPI show, but the Testors will give you the same look!! Just don't spray too close, and do about 3 coats. After you do it, you will notice so many other cars with factory all reds you won't even sweat it


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

is the testors paint just as bright as factory? some one says it isn't as transparent which scares me since when i do my altezza mod i want them a real bright red color. i just brought some and i plan to paint the stock taillight amber turn signals that color.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Superfro*

That is correct, testors is not as transparent. If you want that you will have to buy something similar to the spray I had. Red Transluscent spray. Check Nopi.com, since I got mine from a Nopi show. If not, let me know, I have a shop here that sells em, and I can get you a can. JT$


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

How resistant to the car wash is this mod? do I havce to worry about high pressure sprayers blasting the paint offa the lens?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

No worries, I have scrub-a-dubbed the hell outa my lights since then, and no fade whatsoever!!


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

AznVirus...maybe its the pic, but your tails don't look shiny like the stock ones. Are they really like that, or is it just the angle? Did you not use the clear clearcoat afterwards like Manytoys said he did? Just curious...

Does anyone have any close up pics of their red tails? I really want to do this, but I need to make sure it looks absolutely perfect before I try it...

I looked on nopi.com and I couldn't find the Red Transluscent spray...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I don't know if that is close enough for ya. I can get the transluscent spray if you really want it.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

check my sig for 2 pics of the tails.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

http://64.4.16.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...com/showthread.php?threadid=7253&goto=newpost


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

ScorchN200SX, your link is bad.

JT200SX-N-FX, thanks for the offer, but I'm going to wait until it warms up. In this weather I think the paint would freeze before it hit the tails.  I will be looking for some in about May tho.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Mazoku said:


> *ScorchN200SX, your link is bad.
> 
> JT200SX-N-FX, thanks for the offer, but I'm going to wait until it warms up. In this weather I think the paint would freeze before it hit the tails.  I will be looking for some in about May tho. *


Tru Tru!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*These are in the classifieds now....*


----------

